# Merry Christmas :)



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I am suprised nobody here started a Merry Christmas thread unless you are all nursing bad heads, I am in all honesty suprised I am still alive half a bottle of tequila and vodka, mojito and who knows what else I was hammering away random messages to people I have a vague idea what they were but dare not read the sent items :confused2:

Santa got me a Lynx Shower set and some aftershave that will come in handy when I leave in less than a month.

I do hope next year however that when Santa comes it's not really a cereal box being pulled by ants with Rudolph the red-winged cockroach leading and Santa is not "Santa Claws" the rat whipping them on screaming yalla yalla


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you too 

And let's hope that ants and cockroaches would be the only thing you'd need to worry about in Egypt 

And by the way.....If you're planning to spend the next Christmases in Egypt, then try to enjoy your last white cold one


----------

